# Audi Navigation swap compatibility



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello, so I'm new here. Bought my A6 Wagon about a month ago and just loving it. The grip is phenominal! I do have a few questions for you more experienced owners here.
I'd really like navigation and perhaps dvd capability. I'd like to stick with stock though. I've noticed that the later models do have this unit and need to know if they would fit and be compatible with my car. Will the guage lcd still display my station information correctly and will the car computer have any issues with the different head unit? Here is the one I'm talking about. This model. Not necessarily that one. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
or this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
or perhaps this (though I don't want to pay over a thousand and it doesn't look as stock as the other two.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
Also, is it possible to play dvds with this? How about mp3 cds?

My other question is about the rear tails on my wagon. Does anyone know of a source for tinted or aftermarket ones? I simply want them to closer resemble the center light section in the rear.
Here are a few pictures!


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Go to this forum for ANY nav related questions.
http://www.navplus.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=462


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Audi Navigation swap compatibility (frankinstyn)*

looks extremely clean for 90k miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice avant!


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Audi Navigation swap compatibility (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_looks extremely clean for 90k miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice avant!

Thanks Feels like a new car too! I'm sooo glad I went for the avant.


----------

